# Co2 regulator?



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AQUATEK-CO2-Reg...ltDomain_0&hash=item35ae1e85f0#ht_2562wt_1139

or this? http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquatic-Life-CO...ultDomain_0&hash=item5196322dca#ht_500wt_1156

ive found these on ebay, is this any good?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

first one is a good price but too bad they don't ship to canada, second one with shipping is probably the same if you get it here


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

What about this one?

http://http://cgi.ebay.ca/MA957-CO2-Regulator-Solenoid-Bubble-Counter-MA-957-/350409926201?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51960f2639#ht_3459wt_989


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Dabigmandan said:


> What about this one?
> 
> http://http://cgi.ebay.ca/MA957-CO2-Regulator-Solenoid-Bubble-Counter-MA-957-/350409926201?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51960f2639#ht_3459wt_989


would like to know if this one is good as well.. ive got the seller of the first item to ship it here but still looking for some variety


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

For the very first link, the stock needle valve on the Aquatek is not the best.

The same can be said for the third regulator (the Milwaukee MA957). 

The biggest problems with these regulators is the tendency for the bubble rate to float. This could be problematic...


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

dark is right if the needle floats then you have to adjust the rate like couple times a week if you don't you either have too much co2 or too little and adjusting so much well your going to get algae


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

I guess Building ur own regulator is the best.. Oh well.. Good thing dark has a sticky!


----------

